# BT-99MAX help



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

hey guys,

I shoot at a local trap range and in our club theres a guy with a BT99 MAX it looks identical to a BT-100 but they are cheaper is what he said and i was wondering if they still make them new, if they still do, do you all know of a website that i can get one?? i have been looking for a BT-100 and so far i havent had any luck i have found one.... its $1700 but if i can get a BT-99 MAX cheaper i will go for it.

aaron


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

As far as I know Browning no longer makes a BT-100 or BT-99 Max. Just other BT-99 variations. I don't know anything about the 99 Max, but I'm guessing you could find out enough on the net to make a good decision and then find either the 100 or 99 Max to buy. A good gun site that I usually like to check out is gunbroker.com. They've got almost everything.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

johnsona said:


> As far as I know Browning no longer makes a BT-100 or BT-99 Max. Just other BT-99 variations. I don't know anything about the 99 Max, but I'm guessing you could find out enough on the net to make a good decision and then find either the 100 or 99 Max to buy. A good gun site that I usually like to check out is gunbroker.com. They've got almost everything.


thanx man i have already looked there but all they seem to ever have is the bt-99 conventionals, does anyone no of the bt-99 plus, a local gun dealer told me that is what he used to shoot trap with.


----------



## jdavis1939 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a BT99 Max with high rib, ported 34" barrel with modified screw in choke. This gun also had a release trigger that can be use or taken out and used as manfactured. if interested drop me a e-mail. These guns were onlly maid in 1995 &1996. only 568 maid. all stainles barel and breach and it will not rust or magnatize. e-mail me for pictures. [email protected]  :beer:


----------

